# Tobe on 7/27/12



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Snapped this pic at the vet yesterday. This is Beth and Tobe waiting for the Doc 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Everything turn out ok with the vet visit?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's a beautiful dog. You are going through my worst nightmare right now. Hang in there.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

He's such a lovely dog; hope all is going well. x


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is a very handsome dog! Sending mojo.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

He's so gorgeous! What is going on? I hope all is ok!


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry I did not update guys. Tobe was kindly delivered to the rainbow bridge on August 18th  We miss him terribly....


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhh, I'm sorry.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry Cherri.


----------

